# South Dakota Hunt/Migration Report



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Was out hunting Monday and Tuesday here is what i saw at the end of Tuesday. The South Dakota Migration is 60 miles south of the North Dakota state line. The juvies are 120 and further miles south of the North Dakota State line. There is little snow left in South Dakota and if this wheather stays warm there will be good numbers of snow geese in North Dakota by this weekend. The migration is pushing North Vary hard and fast. South Dakota has snow geese every where, just drive around 60 miles south of the North Dakota boarder and you will find great quantities of birds.

Here is a pic of one of my field sneeks. I shot 12 in one jump, and a total of 23 in two days.










Any questions about the migration you can sure ask.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

was outside all night saw one flock of snow geese....very strange i thought but hey what do i no.....btw west of brookings


----------



## justin_SBEll (Mar 4, 2008)

Am gonna be in Brookings this weekend. we gonna have plenty of birds around there still by than you think?

thanks


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Please do not post town names on here, if you need to ask send me a PM.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> Please do not post town names on here, if you need to ask send me a PM.


Are you serious? You post mile amounts. Anyone with a small clue of the migration route does not need town names. You provided them enough.

Congrats on your successful jump!


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

nice job on the sneak man! and the info


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

not much of snow goose hunter, but saw my 1st snows last night in se nodak. group of about 200-250


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

birds have really came into the northern portion of SD in the last two days. Looks like some really good migration days for this weekend. Sand lake is only reporting 50,000 but dont be fooled! Thier is so much sheet water up that way that the birds are sitting in the feilds, not on the refuge ice! Tons of birds in the area. Its going to be bloody Friday-sunday with the warm temps and south wind for anyone that will be in the area. Good luck and go get'em. I can't wait.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

few more coming from the south this morning


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> ValleyCityHunter2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not post town names on here, if you need to ask send me a PM.
> ...


Leo, you don't always have to play the role of the internet police - please keep your comments to yourself and let the mods handle the site.

Thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

How am I policing the site? I do know what I am going to start policing though!


----------

